# English theater group in Mexico city



## clemion (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello, 
I am new to the forum and I apologize if that question has been asked already, I am just not quite sure where to find the answer... 
So I used to be part of a theater company and I like to act but my Spanish is not good enough for me to feel comfortable acting in Spanish.
I am by no means a professional and I am just looking for an amateur English theater group to have fun and meet other English speakers. 
Have any of you heard about that kind of group? 
Thank you!


----------



## MegGonzalez (Jun 25, 2013)

If you hear of any let me know. I love being involved in theater and my Spanish is in the same boat as yours.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

clemion said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the forum and I apologize if that question has been asked already, I am just not quite sure where to find the answer...
> So I used to be part of a theater company and I like to act but my Spanish is not good enough for me to feel comfortable acting in Spanish.
> I am by no means a professional and I am just looking for an amateur English theater group to have fun and meet other English speakers.
> ...


Your comment reminds me of the film "Down by Law", a movie made by Jim Jarmusch. It starred Roberto Benigni. At the time his English was terrible, but he played an Italian learning English in the film and he was great. My point is maybe you should check out Spanish speaking theater groups as well. They might occasionally have parts for English Speakers or foreigners learning Spanish.


----------



## Snoopy1Can (Jan 4, 2011)

Tundra, I think I have only responded 1 or 2 times in 3 years but I think you theater response was kind and fantastic. thanks


----------

